# Beer Batter Shrimp & Orange Sherry Dip



## Margi Cintrano (Aug 15, 2012)

Buon Giorno, Good Morning, 

This recipe is a fun fave from the days we had lived in South Miami Beach for three years. We used to have this at the old Blues Bar on the corner of Ocean Drive and 10th Street. 

Since the Blues Bar had closed in 1992, after San Andrés, in English, the Saint Andrew Hurricane 24th August, 1992, we cannot recall off hand the name of the now defunct blues bar. Perhaps my daughters shall recall ... 

What the Vet and I can remember is our fave blues vocalist, Joey Gilmore, who was one of the finest blues & rhythm and blues vocalists on the circuit at that time. We still have his cassette tape, which we made a CD of, and still listen to him. Great Music.


 Coconut Beer Batter Shrimp with Orange, Sherry & Horseradish Dip ...

*** see four photos. 

*** Note this dish can be prepared with sesame seeds instead of shredded coconut. 

2 pounds large shrimp deveined and peeled with tails left intact 
2 cups all purpose flour
1 tsp. salt
1/2 tsp. smoked cayenne red pepper piquant or sweet or dried red flakes
deep fry oil ( peanut oil works quite well ) 
1 pound shredded fresh coconut from a coconut

 Beer Batter ...

1 egg
2 cups flour all purpose
1 tsp. salt
1 tsp. baking powder
1 cup milk
1 tsp. white pepper
1 tsp. sugar 
1/4 cup room temperature Beer of choice 

 Sherry, Orange & Horseradish Dip ...

8 ounces Orange Bitter Style Marmalade 
2 ounces Jerez de La Frontera white dry Sherry ( Fino ) 
2 ounces horse radish grated
1 tsp. white pepper corns freshly ground

1. dust / dredge shrimp with the flour, which has been dusted with cayenne, white pepper corns ground and salted to taste 
2. Making beer batter: combine the egg and half the milk. Add the flour, pepper, salt, sugar and baking powder & combine thoroughly.
3. Add the balance of the milk and mix well. 
4. Now, add the beer of choice, very slowly and combine well.
5. To Prepare The Dip: Mix the marmalade, horseradish, sherry and pepper in a food processor or blender and process until you have a thick dip salsa texture

To Prepare: 

1- Heat the oil to 325 degrees farenheit
2- shake off excess flour from the shrimp
3- coat each shrimp well in beer batter, and then roll the shrimp in the shredded coconut until they are well coated ( one can substitute sesame seeds if they wish ) 
4- place the shrimp into hot oil one at a time so that they are not over crowded and cook 4 to 5 mins. or until the shrimp are golden turning once so that you can cook both sides
5- remove the shrimp and place on paper towelling to drain the oil and keep warm in tented platter until finished frying rest of shrimp
6- serve with dip on side, and a chilled Beer or sparkling wine and crusty bread 

*** yield: 4 to 6 servings for appetiser 

Enjoy, See Photos. 

Ciao, 
Margaux.


----------



## Hoot (Aug 15, 2012)

I reckon I will have to try that when Mrs Hoot ain't around. For some reason, she objects to coconut on her shrimp. Once she gets her mind made up about somethin' like that. Heaven nor Earth is gonna change it. 
She likes coconut in general..she says it just plain (and these are her words)  "wrecks up perfectly good shrimp". 
I reckon she is entitled to her likes and dislikes.


----------



## Margi Cintrano (Aug 15, 2012)

*Sub: Sesame Seeds*

Hoot, Buon Giorno,

I understand Mrs. Hoot, as I am a woman too !   

However, why not try sesame seeds instead of the coconut shredded ?

This recipe is quite versatile ... Another sub for coconut, could be garlic and parsley or coriander ( dried cilantro ) or dried basil ... 

Crushed pecans or almonds can work ... So many alternatives ... Let me know what you think about Pecan or Pistachios crushed instead of the shredded coconut ? 

Orange zest & ginger perhaps as well ...

Thanks for your feedback,
Have great day. 
Margi.


----------



## lyndalou (Aug 15, 2012)

Now that recipe sounds like a meal for the 2 of us. Thanks again, Margi.


----------



## Margi Cintrano (Aug 15, 2012)

Lynda, Buonasera,

Thanks ... it is a globally easy recipe to conjure up ... Coconut shredded and dredged in Spain and Sesame Coated in Italia !  Though one can coat in ginger with orange zest or lemon zest and basil and pinenuts too ... pistachios, pecans ... It is nice dish and light ... 

Enjoy and thanks.
Have lovely August.
Margi.


----------



## Hoot (Aug 15, 2012)

I see your point, Margi...On the other hand, I like me some coconut shrimp. Reckon it will be a two batch supper. One with coconut, and another with one of your suggestions. It shall be Mrs Hoot's choice.


----------



## Margi Cintrano (Aug 16, 2012)

*Hoot: Sounds Like A Wonderful Strategy*

 Buon Giorno, Good Morning Hoot,

Shrimp are so very versatile ...

I love Gambas al Ajillo, which are Shrimp or Prawns with minced Garlic, Extra Virgin Olive Oil and sprinkled with dry red chili pepper from La Vera, Extremadura, Spain and served as a Tapa, in a small clay earthenware vessel with tons of crusty warm bread and of course, a glass of good wine ... They are sautéed in clay oven proof vessels ... 

So simple to prepare too ... 

Thanks for all your feedback,
Kind regards.
Ciao, Margi.


----------



## Kylie1969 (Aug 19, 2012)

That sounds lovely Margi and wonderful photography too


----------



## Margi Cintrano (Aug 19, 2012)

Kylie,

This is simple and easy to prepare ... Very tasty dip ... 

Thanks for contribution.
Margi.


----------



## Kylie1969 (Aug 19, 2012)

I sometimes find the simple recipes are often the best


----------

